# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Sản xuất và phân phối sản phẩm máy hàn điện tử cơ khí Hồng Ký

## tuantda

Cơ khí Hồng Ký là đơn vị sản xuất MÁY BIẾN THẾ HÀN - MÁY HÀN ĐIỆN TỬ TIG/MIG/INVERTER - MÁY CẮT PLASMA - ĐỘNG CƠ ĐIỆN (MOTOR) - MÁY KHOAN VÀ MÁY CHẾ BIẾN GỖ chuyên nghiệp có quy mô lớn nhất Việt Nam.

Với hơn 30 năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực sản xuất và phân phối máy trên toàn quốc. Để thỏa mãn nhu cầu ngày càng cao của Quý Khách, chúng tôi liên tục cải tiến, nâng cao chất lượng sản phẩm, cũng như không ngừng thiết kế chế tạo nhiều loại máy mới phục vụ cho thị trường Việt Nam và Thế Giới.

Chúng tôi đã đầu tư công nghệ mới các loại máy gia công cơ khí chính xác cao CNC (Computer Numerical Control) để thay thế công nghệ cũ, đã đạt một bước cải tiến khác biệt về độ chính xác và rõ nét về chất lượng.

Chúng tôi cũng là đơn vị đầu tiên và duy nhất tại Việt Nam đã thiết kế và chế tạo thành công máy hàn mini Inverter - máy hàn Tig - máy han Mig - máy Cắt plasma.

Ngoài ra Hồng Ký cũng là đơn vị chuyên nghiệp trong lĩnh vực máy chế biến gỗ, sản xuất ống thép định hình và nhận thiết kế chế tạo máy theo nhu cầu. 
Hồng Ký hân hạnh phục vụ Quý Khách.

 

Hiện nay Hồng Ký là đơn vị sản xuất và phân phối máy hàn lớn nhất cả nước với hơn 30 năm uy tín trên thị trường với rất nhiều chủng loại máy hàn phục vụ đa dạng mục đích sử dụng khác nhau và phù hợp với nhiều loại đối tượng khách hàn. 

Các loại máy hàn Hồng Ký gồm các loại như sau:

Máy hàn que: Hàn hồ quang tay (hay còn gọi là máy hàn Arc) là quá trình hàn điện nóng chảy sử dụng điện cực là que hàn (thường có thuốc bọc) và không sử dụng khí bảo vệ, trong đó tất cả các thao tác (gây hồ quang ,dịch chuyển que hàn, thay que hàn, vv..) đều do người thợ hàn thực hiện bằng tay. 

Dòng sản phẩm máy hàn điện tử mini gia đình: Tiêu chuẩn que hàn từ 1,6 - 3,2mm, có thể nối mối hàn thép, hợp kim, carbon, đồng và một số kim loại màu khác, hiệu suất đạt được lên đến 80%. Sản phẩm máy hàn mini có trọng lượng nhẹ từ 5.5 kg đến 6.5 kg, thích hợp với các công trình nhỏ và dùng hàn các vật dụng kim loại dùng cho gia đình.
Dòng máy hàn điện tử chuyên nghiệp với công suất cực mạnh. Đặc biệt phù hợp trong ngành thiết bị cơ khí, công trình xây dựng, gara, đóng tàu, cầu, thiết bị công nghiệp và dầu khí.
Máy hàn MIG: là máy hàn điện tử dùng phương pháp hàn hồ quang kim loại trong môi trường khí bảo vệ, điện cực chính là dây hàn nóng chảy, được cấp tự động vào vật hàn, trong môi trường bảo vệ là khí trơ Argon hoặc Heli, sử dụng bộ cấp dây.

Máy hàn TIG :Frown: Tungsten Inert Gas) là máy hàn dùng điện cực Tungsten không nóng chảy. Điện cực này chỉ dùng để duy trì hồ quang, tạo nhiệt lượng để làm nóng chảy vật liệu hàn và que hàn. Toàn bộ mối hàn, tia hồ quang, điện cực hàn và vật liệu hàn được bao bọc bởi một lớp khí trơ, thường là Argon hay Heli. Do đó, dây hàn phải kẹp chung với ống thổi khí, nối với chai khí trơ. Do dùng môi trường khí trơ, nên kim loại không bị oxi hóa và không cần dùng thuốc hàn. Máy hàn TIG có cả loại một chiều và xoay chiều. Các máy hàn được thiết kế riêng cho từng mục đích khác nhau phụ thuộc vào vật liệu hàn và đặc tính hồ quang cần có.

Đây là dòng máy hàn điện tử chuyên nghiêp (vừa hàn que vừa hàn khí) có thể hàn sắt và Inox, công suất cực mạnh, sử dụng rộng rãi trong xây dựng, công nghiệp.

Máy cắt plasma: sử dụng nguyên lý hoạt động của khí Plasma để thực hiện quá trình cắt kim loại. Nguyên lý cắt Plasma dựa trên sự tận dụng nhiệt độ rất cao và tốc độ chuyển động lớn của khí từ miệng phun của đầu cắt plasma để làm nóng chảy và thổi kim loại khỏi rãnh cắt. Khi ứng dụng chế độ thích hợp mép cắt phẳng không sần sùi, để tạo mép cắt vuông góc cần giảm tốc độ cắt.

Các dòng sản phẩm máy hàn điện tử của Hồng Ký:
- Máy hàn que inverter
- https://www.hongky.com/may-han-tig
- https://www.hongky.com/may-han-mig
- https://www.hongky.com/may-cat-plasma

SHOWROOM HỒ CHÍ MINH 1
 Địa chi : 38 Tây Lân, KP7, Phường Bình Trị Đông A, Quận Bình Tân, TPHCM
 Đt: (028) 3944 6670  - 0908 181 941 - 0932 129 679
 (028) 3754 4034 (thương mại) - (028) 3754 4647 (bảo hành)
trangpth@hongky.com.vn

SHOWROOM HÀ NỘI
 Địa chỉ: 569A Tam Trinh, P Hoàng Văn Thụ, Q Hoàng Mai, TP Hà Nội
 ĐT: (024) 8585 2737
 (024) 3634 3466
hanoi@hongky.com.vn

SHOWROOM ĐÀ NẴNG
 ĐC: Lô 10 Kinh Dương Vương, P. Hòa Minh, Q. Liên Chiểu, TP Đà Nẵng
 L/H: (0236) 3668 943 - 0909 455 880
 (0236) 3676 943
ai@hongky.com.vn

----------

